# Free Practice at Hobby-sports.com Feb.26th!!



## Stuntman Gyro (Feb 18, 2010)

*Free Practice at Hobby-sports.com Feb.26th!! Porgate, MI*

There is free practice at Hobby-sports on the 26th. It is an on-road carpet track located in Portage, MI. Hours are from 10am-till at least 5pm could be longer not sure. Got an email from their mailing list and thought I would pass it along. Here's a link to their website http://www.hobby-sports.com/store.php 

Also if you've got a 1/16th Slash or Revo bring them out there is quite of bit of us there that have them as well, and they're a blast to run!


----------

